
Tesla: Great things are launching at 2pm - speeq
https://www.tesla.com/soon
======
chollida1
They've already paused ordering on their site and redirected people to this
page.

The other thing they've got going on is the $1B bond payment due on Friday.
I've mentioned this a few times in that its convertible but options are only
pricing in a move of up to 3% which won't get them near the strike price to
convert their debt.

Rumors are being floated around of pre orders being announced for the model Y.
I can't see preorders taking in anywhere near as much as the Model X preorders
did for a few reasons.

1) Lost of overlap between the Model X and Model Y customers, and most of
these people may have already bought a Model X.

2) Those that put down deposits for a Model X had long waits to get their
deposit back or to get their car. We've seen wait times as short as 2 weeks to
get your deposit back, a couple of months after the pre orders opened to more
than a few months recently. I don't see near as many people rushing off to
lock up their money for a couple of years minimum given how long the Model X
pre orders forced people to wait.

Given that the Model X has really stretched the assembly lines its clear, at-
least to me, that Tesla will need a new factory to build the Model Y because
they can't afford to shut down lines at their current plant and shipping cars
from the China factor seems not scale-able.

Assuming this is true Telsa will again be entering a bet the company situation
like they did with the Model X. Hopefully they can work their way through it
like they did with the Model X without burning out their workforce.

Other possible things that could be announced...

A new super charger design and build out would be nice but would make for a
pretty underwhelming announcement given how much Tesla has built this up.

Also expecting an announcement on a lower end Model 3 but again given how much
Tesla hyped this up, that would be a really yawner of an announcement as well.

Though to be fair, he made a huge deal about an announcement in 2015 and it
turned out to be Ludicrous mode, so I guess we could be just waiting to be
disappointed:(

Dark horse idea, Musk names someone else CEO but given how there is no leak
about this I don't think its likely to happen.

~~~
dkural
His recent tussle with the SEC did not help the share price either.

~~~
panarky
Tesla stock closed Friday at $294.

Monday, the SEC asked a judge to hold Musk in contempt of court for his
tweets.

Today, Tesla stock closed at $319, up 8% from immediately before the SEC
action.

------
martin_bech
Im guessing Model 3 35.000 usd version.

~~~
Arcantium
u r wizard

------
Hamuko
How many timezones are there in Teslaworld?

~~~
westondeboer
Im guessing pst. but its now 2:01 pm

------
reddotX
can't wait!

